# my stash (too small to call a collection)



## [danger] (Jan 26, 2007)

so ive been collecting since june 2006 and heres what i have:

where it lives:






top row:





completely opened:





pigment samples:




top row, l-r:
pinked mauve, golden green, sunnydaze
violet, sunnydaze again, sunpepper
softwash grey, rose, golder's green.

pigment vials:




l-r: tan, vanilla, pinked bronze, chartreuse, old gold

undepotted e/s:




l-r: honey lust, tempting, satellite dream, waternymph (le)

eyeshadows:




top row l-r: creme de violet, stars n rockets, empty, honesty
second row l-r: expensive pink, shale, ???, romp
third row l-r: coppering, humid, sumptuous olive, gold something?

too faced luxe e/s:




heiress, socialite (?), vixen
and my two danse pigment samples

palettes:




take wing quad, patternmaker warm palette

face stuff:




refined golden bronzer, stray rose blush (le), benefit dallas

lipgloss:




vgv 5, entice, oyster girl, still lip glaze in vanilla, brown sugar, watermelon, apricot, grapefruit. not pictured: starfruit lip glaze





hug me l/s not pictured: screenqueen l/s

also not pictured because i got lazy:
so there jade e/l
oxidate g/l
select coverup nw20
and all my non mac

thanks!


----------



## juli (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a collection! A very nice one!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a great little collection!  You have a lot of good stuff for just recently starting!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 26, 2007)

That is definitely a collection and I think it is beautiful.


----------



## macface (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like your collection.


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

i would call this a collection! you have a ton more than i do


----------

